# Brake Pads



## Sleeper GM (Mar 16, 2002)

I am thinking of getting Zimmerman Rotors with Mintex brake pads...... can anyone tell me where the cheapest place to buy these parts is? 
VW said my rear brake pads are gone...... at 19,000 miles..... So I am just planning on replacing the rear pads and rotors....
Any suggestions? 
Thanks










[Modified by Sleeper GM, 3:50 AM 1-28-2003]


----------



## Sleeper GM (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Brake Pads (Sleeper GM)*

Anyone?


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Brake Pads (Sleeper GM)*

Start Clicking:
http://www.awe-tuning.com/
http://www.germanparts.com/
http://www.germanautoparts.com/
http://www.gprparts.com/
http://www.partsamerica.com/default.asp
http://www.aplusparts.com/
http://www.bildon.com/index.html
http://www.discountimportparts.com/
http://www.force5auto.com/
http://www.futrellautowerks.com/
http://www.vwparts.com/index.cfm
http://landtenterprizes.com/
http://www.newdimensions.com/
http://www.alloemautoparts.com/default.asp?source=
http://www.rapidparts.com/
http://www.parts4vws.com/


----------



## Sleeper GM (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Brake Pads (f1forkvr6)*

What should I actually look for in the rotors.....? Should I just get slotted ones?


----------



## kewl20v (May 15, 2002)

*Re: Brake Pads (Sleeper GM)*

why are the rears brakes not under warranty? Are you out on time?


----------



## Sleeper GM (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: Brake Pads (kewl20v)*

They said they are not covered in warranty......


----------



## The Swami (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Brake Pads (f1forkvr6)*

Put that guy on my Bar Tab!!!


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Brake Pads (Sleeper GM)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They said they are not covered in warranty......







[HR][/HR]​
12k miles on wear parts. your just over it.
I went through the same. For the rears mine where low so I replaced them with EBC greens. did my fronts at the same time. Now im not happy with EBC fronts, they warped 2 sets of rotors. And yes I properly torque the wheel bolts, but didnt help. So now im moving to porterfield R4S or going with a wilwood upgrade.


----------



## SLC GTI VR6 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Brake Pads (Sleeper GM)*

Damn, gone at 19K







Is this a common problem for MKIVs?
The reason I ask is cause I test drove a '02 GTI 1.8T and I could smell brakes the whole time. When I got back to the dealership, the rear pads/rotors were smoking a bit.
BTW, I have Zimms w/ Mintex pads...you won't be disappointed!


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Brake Pads (SLC GTI VR6)*

Best pricing on pads & rotors & our rotors are even cadmium plated for the same price as non-cadmium plated rotors
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage/edpd...n&category=Braking&engine=1.8T&model=Jetta IV


----------



## billgti (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: Brake Pads (Sleeper GM)*

19K for brake pads?
mine is at 75K, still on original brake pads.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Brake Pads (billgti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]19K for brake pads?
mine is at 75K, still on original brake pads.







[HR][/HR]​And he just keeps on driving and driving as fast as he can....without ever stopping....


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Brake Pads (billgti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]19K for brake pads?
mine is at 75K, still on original brake pads.







[HR][/HR]​
2001 they made a change to the front and rear compounds. The fronts dont wear too fast. But the rears go really fast. Now im on EBC green with over 20k on them and no more then 2mm of wear. And that includes many autocross events and other spirited driving and my ever so painfull DC metro beltway commute 5 days a week.


----------

